# Not puedes???



## diegodbs

Reglas del foro                                                                             *not puedes* iniciar una discusión
*not puedes* responder a una discusión
*not puedes* agregar archivos adjuntos
*not puedes* editar tus posts



Esto es lo que aparece cuando entras en WR, antes de acceder con nombre de usuario y clave, y eligiendo como idioma "español".

¿No se podría cambiar el "not" por "no"?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Whodunit

Yes, you're right. I tried to log myself out and before signing in again, I looked at the lower left and I could, indeed, see "not puedes". 

All the other languages work.


----------



## Laia

Mi apoyo para la propuesta de cambio


----------



## lonelyheartsclubband

Not puedes me suena horrible


----------



## cuchuflete

No es ni español ni castellano ni inglés. ¿Nos han invadido los benjoisianos?


----------



## Alundra

Pero queda de un internacional que te pasas, ejejej...

Yo también pienso que deberían cambiarlo... aunque siempre me gustaron las choco-tajás...

Alundra.


----------



## mkellogg

Ya esta arreglado...

Mike


----------



## diegodbs

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Ya esta arreglado...
> 
> Mike


Gracias mkellogg.


----------

